# Monark Five Bar



## the tinker (Jan 31, 2016)

Ok....so far I have broken every new years resolution. The two main ones:_Take a breather from the bikes _and 
_Get the work done around the house before Spring......._How can one get anything done around here when every day I see these unfinished project bikes?
I give up. 
So.........I just finished making a nice rider outta the ratty Hawthorne 5 Bar and remembered the old girl's Monark  5 bar forgotten deep down in the hidden parts bunker[beneath Colson Command] and said to myself, "Tinker, the wife's little projects can wait, what's more important ..._Her_....or the bikes?"


 


Here is a before  photo of the Hawthorne  and one taken a few minutes ago, ready to go come spring.
Lastly: The Monark girls 5 bar. In the stand waiting to be assembled.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 15, 2016)

Looks like my place


----------



## jimbo53 (Apr 8, 2016)

I think you missed on resolution-Make a bigger man cave. Gotta keep priorities straight.


----------

